# Stop eating mulch



## carisay (Aug 27, 2010)

We have a ~3 year old golden named Kit Kat. She's only been with us 5 months so we are still working on some things. The one that we seem to be making negative progress on is mulch eating. 

She's generally pretty good leave it/ drop it and at not eating mulch, twigs, grass, etc. when she's on a leash. But when we let her off leash in the backyard, she makes a beeline for the mulch and then runs away so we can't take it from her. If we try to trade her for a high value treat (chicken or cheese), she just swallows whatever she's got whole so she can get the treat faster. So, I think we might be making it worse--she actually seems more interested in the mulch than she used to be. It's not cocoa mulch, so not toxic but she threw up some mulch chunks the other day so this clearly isn't good for her. I suppose we can just keep her on leash whenever she's outside in the yard, but I'd like her to be able to play and run around back there and just hang out with us when we're gardening or grilling. Any advice on how to curb this behavior (short of keeping her on the leash all the time)? Thanks!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I've not encountered a problem like this, but I wonder if a pet repellent might work? You can buy it at a home improvement store or a hardware store. It would have to be reapplied after it rains. I would keep spraying it and making the mulch unappealing to her until the habit is broken.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Our dog is also a mulch eater, and what works for him is not trade it but drop it. If he drops it, he gets the treat; if he eats it, nothing. He figured this out quickly and now spits the chips halfway across the yard when he gets the command.

I also made good sticks available in the yard -- hard woods that he can't splinter and ingest as easily.

He still can't be left alone in the yard, but his interest in mulch is way lower.

Hope you find a solution that works for you!


----------



## rtaylor522 (Apr 13, 2014)

I had this same problem with my 5 month old. I started using "leave it" because that's pretty much his command for anything he's not supposed to be doing i.e. kids toys, counter surfing, you name it. When he gets down he or drops the mulch or whatever it is he gets a treat. I also use a very nice sport dog e-collar in rare instances and he understands what it means on just vibration now. He is a sensitive guy so we had it dialed all the way back anyways but that seemed to get him well over the hump on most of his bigger listening issues. He is quite in tune with what we want and it's been an impressive transformation. 

Looks something like this:

Picks up Mulch
"leave it"
If he listens he gets a treat; if he keeps it he gets the command with a low stim from collar as well as a tug on leash. He will drop it, then continue walking. We repeated this all of 3 times and he pretty much doesn't touch mulch now. If he does all it takes is the command "leave it" and he complies expeditiously. Then he gets a treat 

I know e-collars aren't for everyone or every dog but it has been a great addition when used properly for our particular pup.


I should add he's not scared of mulch, he just won't usually put it in his mouth now....he still walks in it because i didn't train him not too, just no chewing.


----------

